# DC_DCC Wiring



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am at the wiring stage of my HO 4x8 and will be starting off with DC locomotives.

Will I run into any operating problems if I wire the track according to how DCC would be wired but only run DC equipment on the track using DC transformer. The track has no reverse loops and possibly 2 turnouts, each going to its own siding. Basically it's just a loop with some of curves and over/under passes. Lineal footage about 35'

Sorry if this has been asked elsewhere or it seems like too obvious a question - but would rather ask silly question now than regret my choice later on.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

your layout seems simple enough - you wire it just like DC


----------

